# Bellboys College, April 2015



## DiggerDen (Apr 3, 2015)

Spent a very quiet 4 1/2 hours exploring this site. The inside of the main house is deteriorating rapidly with water damage throughout, lots of mould and being a geography teacher, I was fascinated with the embryonic stalagmites and stalactites on the ground floor. 

Historically, the house was originally called South Park, designed by Adolphus Croft for John Bruce in the early 1870's. The letters JB are in the fireplace in the entrance hall and on stained glass windows. It was built in the Domestic Revival Style in the Queen Anne style, half-timbered with ornamental red brick facings and carvings. The main rooms are in the Renaissance or Adam style. It's because of these features that the house was designated as Grade II listed in 2009. Wealden District Council spokesman Jim van den Bos said: "Since the listing in 2009 Wealden has been working with the developer towards securing a viable re-use of the listed buildings to ensure their protection and ultimate survival." They better hurry!

South Park became a girls' boarding school in the 1930's called Wadhurst College. School buildings were added such as the swimming pool and dormitories. In the 1980's it joined with the Legat Ballet School. In the early 1990's it amalgamated with Micklefield School and in 1997 became a branch of Bellerbys College. It closed Dec. 10th 2001. 

I was snap happy and have tried to include some different ones as well as old favourite shots. 







Tried to make a short cut onto site. Only ended up with this nice shot.

Did all outbuildings first.






Photogenic swimming pool but I made myself choose one only!






Well, just one other but you'd never know it was from swimming pool building. Love old windows!






Old science desks. 






Look what's taken the place of the lovely original radioactive wooden box!! 






Stair detail up to clock tower.






Clock mechanism ceased at 6.10.

Now in the main building. Nearly put my hip out!!






Entrance hall and stairs. Beautiful plaster work. My entrance fireplace photos were not good enough 












Different shot of stairs. Like it or not.






Beautiful fireplace. Reflection shows one of only a couple of ceilings still intact.






Nevertheless a lovely ceiling....






....made up for with these wonderful stained glass windows.






Decay everywhere.






There is something very alien looking about this stunning sun damage to the canteen roof. Reminds me of Dr. Who ( which wouldn't surprise you in the least if you know me!).






My favourite room - the original ballroom complete with minstrels gallery. Sadly one of worst damaged.











W for .................. (guess)






Not much upstairs apart from this beautiful stained glass in main bedroom ........

....and lots of different small fireplaces. Here's my favourite.












Grin and bear it! My nod to geography - a little stalactite. Looks like jelly but hard as nails.






Last but not least - the amazing cellar. Love how this photo turned out completely natural.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice set of pics. Ye is shame the box has gone


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 3, 2015)

This place has so many stunning details and you've captured them so well. I really like the first pic. I agree about the canteen roof, very Dr Who.


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2015)

Fantastic images, I really enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2015)

You've got a really good eye there...cracking pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 3, 2015)

I loved this place and you have a great set here.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 3, 2015)

Blinding set of shots there. Love the first one. Great to see these different views on the place.


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 3, 2015)

What a great set of shots, thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 4, 2015)

Stunning features especially the staircase and fireplaces.Great set of images.


----------



## mookster (Apr 4, 2015)

Probably a good thing the radioactive box has gone, saves some moron eating it but there could be a small scale repeat of this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goiânia_accident

Love this place, would happily go for a wander around there again.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 4, 2015)

mookster said:


> but there could be a small scale repeat of this
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goiânia_accident
> .



Not really, educational 'toys' are a world away from from X-ray machine sources. My collection of WW2 aircrew watches has a much greater count rate than the source on the table.


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Not really, educational 'toys' are a world away from from X-ray machine sources. My collection of WW2 aircrew watches has a much greater count rate than the source on the table.



Living in some houses gives a much greater exposure, depending on where you live! I think mooksters post was tongue in cheek though.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 4, 2015)

krela said:


> Living in some houses gives a much greater exposure, depending on where you live! I think mooksters post was tongue in cheek though.



Yes, there are some places where the local geology does give some surprising levels.


----------



## Dieselcat (Apr 4, 2015)

Terrific explore and truly wonderful photos!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 5, 2015)

Fantastic set there and as you say, something different.


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice pics and nice location, thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 5, 2015)

Spot on report there
lovely stuff


----------

